# r there any supprt groups in colchester?



## cleggy (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of a support group in the colchester, essex area? Im in a same sex relationship and struggling with the concept of no children and confused about ivf


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know about support groups sorry but you can ask us anything! Between us all we've been down every route possible to have kids I think. xx


----------



## HopefulPony (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know of any groups but my wife and I live in Colchester and also have no bub yet


----------



## cleggy (Aug 4, 2011)

Thankyou, thats very kind. Its hard to talk to anyone regarding the concept of having no children or even IVF as its hard to understand if they arent in the same position. Im very confused by it all and its becoming very upsetting for me at times. Thought a support group mite help me get my head round stuff. May i ask your current situation on the fertility front?


----------

